# Diy arrow rake



## AlanCoderre (Mar 18, 2014)

nice


----------



## jrex2506 (Apr 3, 2014)

great idea. need to make me one.

posted from middle of no where.


----------



## bow assassin (Feb 19, 2011)

Really cool idea!


----------



## ReleaseTheBeast (Apr 30, 2016)

cool I like it


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

Sweet idea, I can truly see the use when retrieving from poison ivy...........



PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## Scota4570 (Dec 11, 2015)

I made mine by brazing steel rod in to an old steel shaft golf club shaft.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Or better yet, just don't miss :icon_1_lol: Seriously been there done that, great idea


----------



## Skey (Mar 26, 2021)

Took a old aluminum arrow and the S hook of a rubber tie down. Straighten smaller end then with 8 mm die threaded the straight end of the tie down. Screwed it to arrow. The end.


----------

